# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  помогите вспомнить название игры

## вика пинтусова

Здравствуйте,очень давно,лет 9 назад играла в игру. Не помню названия,смысл в том что девушка приехала в академию магии к своей подруге,но приехав увидела что акодемия пуста,все ученики,включая ее подругу исчезли,и вот она ходит по большому замку разгадывая разные головоломки,переодически теряет сознания и видит видения,с ней в игре ходит заколдованный под волка парень. Замок большой,посреди комнаты как заходешь стоит фонтан с большим драконом. Помогите вспомнить название

----------

